
International Fellowship applications for Part 1 now open - pablovt
http://www.fast.ai/2017/09/08/international-fellowship/
======
sumanth99
New version of part 1 of deep learning course will use pytorch ?, What is the
benefit of being an international fellow learner than learning when the course
is posted online

